# Beinhart MTB-Familien-Biketreff



## Beinhart92 (11. Mai 2016)

*Wo: *
Treffpunkt: Vierzehn-Nothelfer-Kapelle in Mainz-Gonsenheim, Kapellenstraße

*Tourengebiet:* Gonsenheimer Wald, Lennebergwald und angrenzende Gemarkungen Richtung Finthen/Wackernheim/ Uhlerborn

*Wann: *
freitags um 18.30 Uhr
max. 1,5 Stunden, 10 bis 20 km, bis 300 HM

>  Im Forum (www.mtb-news.de) und auf unserer Homepage (www.beinhart92.de) wird bekanntgegeben, ob gefahren wird oder nicht <


*Besonderheit*

Bei einer erstmaligen Teilnahme wird um eine E-Mail (s.u.) gebeten und alleinfahrende NichtBeinharte Kinder (bis 18 Jahre) benötigen eine Einverständniserklärung der Eltern.


Es besteht absolute *Helmpflicht *und Fahrt mit einem *funktionstüchtigen *MTB. Genügend zu trinken und ein Riegel sollte mitgeführt werden.


Bei diesem Biketreff sind die Eltern ausdrücklich auch gerne eingeladen, dabei zu sein. Gemeinsam auf Tour zu gehen- auch wenn die Eltern dabei sind- kann richtig Spass machen. Denn am Ende gibt es, wenn gewünscht, eine Belohnung in Form eines Einkehrschwunges. Und dieser macht- jung wie alt-  allen Spass.


Ich freu´mich auf Euch
Frank
Bei Fragen schreibt eine Mail an  [email protected]


----------



## hillfreak (13. Mai 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

auf dem Wetterradar siehts sehr bescheiden und nass aus.

Unser Familien- Biketreff findet *heute, 13.05.2016, nicht* statt.

Am kommenden Freitag sind wir wieder am Start.

LG Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hillfreak (27. Mai 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

der Familien- Biketreff findet *heute, 27.05.2016*, um *18.30 Uhr* (nicht 17.30 Uhr) statt.

Bis in ein paar Stunden...
LG Frank

Weitere Infos gibts auf   www.beinhart92.de


----------



## mbonsai (30. Mai 2016)

Hi Frank,

ist das auch anhängertauglich? Ich denke an der Geschwindigkeit wird es nicht liegen...


----------



## hillfreak (31. Mai 2016)

Hallo Bonsai,

ein geländetauglicher Anhänger klappt . Da seid Ihr dabei 

Am kommenden Freitag fahren wir (hoffentlich) wieder bei schönstem Wetter...
ich sag´ vorher hier bescheid, obs stattfindet oder nicht.

LG Frank


----------



## hillfreak (3. Juni 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

wir haben wirklich Pech mit dem Wetter.  Für heute abend siehts nicht wirklich gut aus.

Daher:
Unser Familien- Biketreff findet *heute, 03.06.2016, nicht* statt.

Drücken wir uns die Daumen:
Am kommenden Freitag sind wir hoffentlich endlich wieder am Start.

LG Frank


----------



## hillfreak (10. Juni 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

der Familien- Biketreff findet *heute, 10.06.2016*, auch wieder
um *18.30 Uhr* (nicht 17.30 Uhr) statt.

Bis nachher...
LG Frank


----------



## O-Town (17. Juni 2016)

Hallo zusammen.
ich wollte mal nachfragen ob heute gefahren wird?

LG O-Town


----------



## hillfreak (17. Juni 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

sehr kurzfristig, aber nicht zu spät und reiflicher Überlegung:
Die Wolken ziehen weg, wir haben Chance zumindest auf eine kleine Runde

Jetzt gleich, *17.06.2016, um 18.30 Uhr, *treffen wir uns wie gehabt an der
"Vierzehnnothelfer".

LG Frank


----------



## hillfreak (18. Juni 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

der Familien MTB-Biketreff am Freitag, *24.06.2016, nicht* statt.

Wir sind aber *wieder am Freitag, 01.07.2016,* wie gewohnt um 18.30 Uhr
an der "Vierzehnnothefer" am Start.

LG, bis dahin eine schöne Zeit 
Frank

Weitere Infos und mehr auf...  www.beinhart92.de


----------



## hillfreak (17. Juli 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

unser Familien MTB-Biketreff findet am *22.07.2016 nicht* statt.
Am 29.07. gehts jedoch damit weiter - machts mal gut.

LG Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hillfreak (23. September 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

wir treffen uns *heute bereits um 17.30 Uhr* an der "Vierzehnnothelfer".

Bis nachher, LG Frank


----------

